# All Day Cleaning My QS - One Unhappy Wife!!!!



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

All day cleaning my QS - one unhappy *Wife* :evil: !!! What do you all reckon??

ONLY HAD HER 3 WEEKS - THE QS!!!
View attachment 3


View attachment 2


View attachment 1



*Thats me - the cool dude owner of the QS!!!!!!!!!!
Not a bad days work - eh??    *


----------



## bigbison (Jul 31, 2007)

nice mate , let her help you next time then she wont be on her own all day :lol:


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

looks great i know what you mean about the wife they just dont understand.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

bigbison said:


> nice mate , let her help you next time then she wont be on her own all day :lol:


She's a bit tied up at the minute - 30 weeks pregnant with number 2!!!!
Cheers all....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The before pics look good mate any after shots :wink: :lol: 
Looks great black is a swine to keep clean  have you regested on the qS regester :?:


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

defo get her helping next time 

awesoem pics


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Get those *S-line *badges off! The qS is better than that :!: :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

qooqiiu said:


> Get those *S-line *badges off! The qS is better than that :!: :lol:


Where's the S-line badges?


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Underneath the side repeaters.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The before pics look good mate any after shots :wink: :lol:
> Looks great black is a swine to keep clean  have you regested on the qS regester :?:


THx YELLOW_TT its a pleasure to get a compliment from you as i read a lot of your posts & am very impressed by your cars & ideas... Cheers  PS - am on the qs register & next step is to join TTOC...



qooqiiu said:


> Get those *S-line *badges off! The qS is better than that :!: :lol:


Your right they came off after pics taken, you have excellent eyesight!! :roll: Its a shame Audi did not make special badges for the QS as i think it would finish off the car???   Love this car to bitz though!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SAVTT240 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > The before pics look good mate any after shots :wink: :lol:
> ...


Cheers  
Not for the qS but if you et an S4 grill badge you can remove the red square and S section and stick it on the boot just after the TT badge looks 8) and your TT is a Sport


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

SAVTT240 said:


> Its a shame Audi did not make special badges for the QS as i think it would finish off the car??? ]


Your dead right there should have been some kind of *q* *S* badge on the back


----------

